# Diplomstelle gesucht



## Chillman (6 Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,


ich bin Student an der Fh Münster Diplomstudiengang Elektrotechnik Fachrichtung Automatisierung & Robotik und bin auf der Suche nach einer Diplomstelle im Bereich SPS Programmierung ab dem 01.08.07. Sollte also jemand in einem Unternehmen arbeiten bzw ein Unternehmen kennen wo so eine Diplomstelle frei ist bitte melden. 
PS:Ich bin nicht an den den Standort Münster & Umgebnung gebunden.

Mein Interesse an der SPS Programierung wurde im Fach Steuerungstechnik geweckt, wo man im Rahmen eines Praktikums eine Station einer Modellfabrik ans laufen bringen musste, dabei hat mich oft der Ehrgeiz gepackt, so das ich sehr intensiv und mit viel Freude an diesem Projeckt gearbeitet hatte. Unter diesem Link ist ein Video zur Modellfabrik zu finden:
http://www.et.fh-muenster.de/labor/GE/index.htm

E-Mail: schreibmir22@web.de (ich habe selbstverständlich auch eine seriöse E-Mail-Adr., die wollte ich hier aber nicht reinschreiben)

Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir da Jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

MfG Chillman


----------



## hugo (7 Mai 2007)

suchst du eine anstellung oder nur eine aufgabe für eine diplomarbeit


----------



## Chillman (7 Mai 2007)

Hi, ich suche eine Anstellung für die Diplomarbeit


----------



## PeterEF (9 Mai 2007)

Berichtige mich, wenn ich falsch bin, aber: Anstellung - das klingt in meinen Ohren wie eine bezahlte Vollzeitstelle?


----------



## trinitaucher (9 Mai 2007)

Ich denke mal er sucht eine Diplomandenstelle, also ne Diplomarbeit, für die es Gehalt gibt.
Oft ist die DA ja das Sprungbrett für ne spätere Festanstellung!


----------



## trinitaucher (9 Mai 2007)

Haste denn schon mal nach interessanten Firmen in deiner Umgebung nachgeschaut? Z.B. in Bielefeld: "Gildemeister"?
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist doch auch Minden nicht allzu weit weg: "Wago", bzw. in Verl: "Beckhoff"


----------



## Chillman (9 Mai 2007)

Hi,
ja also aus meiner sicht wird man für die Diplomarbeit auch Angestellt, und im Endeffeckt ist man ja dann auch in Vollzeit mit der Diplomarbeit beschäftigt oder hab ich da was missverstanden. @trinitaucher ne auf diese Unternehmen war ich bei meinen Rechernen nicht gestoßen. Ich hatte mich vorrangig auf div. Jobpotalen umgesehen und auch versucht über Google Unternehem rauszusuchen, allerdings mit eher wenig erfolg.
Fast alle Ergebnisse führten zu bereits geschrieben Diplomarbeiten und unzähligen Fh-, Tu-, Uni-Seiten. Mittlerweile ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, dass Diplomstellen eher selten richtig Ausgeschrieben werden, was die suche nicht unbedingt erleichtert


----------



## zotos (10 Mai 2007)

Chillman schrieb:


> ...
> Mittlerweile ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, dass Diplomstellen eher selten richtig Ausgeschrieben werden, was die suche nicht unbedingt erleichtert



Bei www.bosch.de sind einige Diplomstellen ausgeschrieben. 
Bei www.boschrexroth.com sind z.B. nicht die Stellen sondern nur die Standorte, Bereiche und Ansprechpartner angegeben. Aber da kann man ja mal anrufen.


----------



## trinitaucher (10 Mai 2007)

Chillman schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich vorrangig auf div. Jobpotalen umgesehen und auch versucht über Google Unternehem rauszusuchen, allerdings mit eher wenig erfolg.


Is ja auch klar, denn oftmals ergeben sich Diplomarbeiten aus aktuellen Themenstellungen heraus, die ansonsten vom vorhandenen Personal erledigt werden müssten. Meine Erfahrungen waren bisher, dass wenn man initiativ bei einem Unternehmen (am besten erstmal aus der Region) nach ner Diplomarbeit anfragt, die besten Chancen hat. Auf alle offiziell ausgeschriebene Stellen bewerben sich Studenten aus ganz Deutschland. Da biste nur "einer von vielen".
Also such erstmal nach interessanten Firmen und schau auf deren Homepages. Meist ist dort immer ein Punkt "Karriere" und dann auch oft "Diplomanden" zu finden.

Wo du suchen musst:
NICHT auf Jobportalen, sondern erstmal in Fachzeitschriften (z.B. SPS-Magazin, Computer&Automation, IEE, Open Automation, etc.), um überhaupt herauszufinden, welche Firmen auf welchen Gebieten arbeiten. Du wirst staunen, was es da alles für Möglichkeiten gibt. Und dann schauste auf die Homepages.

Übrigens:
Vor kurzem war doch die Hannovermesse. Das wäre meine allererste Adresse gewesen!


----------



## TobiasA (10 Mai 2007)

Schau mal bei Ferchau Engineering:

www.ferchau.de

Ich wollte mich da auch mal bewerben, hatte auch alles fertig, als ich völlig überraschend nach der Schließung meiner alten Firma die Stelle als CNC- Servicetechniker, die ich jetzt habe, bekommen hatte. Und da hab' ich da abgesagt. Der Laden macht aber einen sehr guten Eindruck und hat auch überall in Deutschland Niederlassungen.

Gruß, Tobias

Edit: Tolles Ding, die Fabrik... Da hätte ich mich auch gern mal ausgetobt.


----------



## zotos (10 Mai 2007)

TobiasA schrieb:


> ...
> Der Laden macht aber einen sehr guten Eindruck und hat auch überall in Deutschland Niederlassungen.
> ...



Also ich bin ja kein Freund von Arbeitnehmerüberlassung und rate (wenn es eine Alternative gibt) davon ab gleich zu Beginn der Karriere dort zu starten.


----------



## trinitaucher (10 Mai 2007)

100% Zustimmung für zotos!

Für Diplomarbeit bzw. Jobeinstieg sollten solche "Dienstleister" nicht die erst Wahl sein. Besser nen Mittelständler, bei dem man selbst auch die Chance bekommt, sich "zu entwickeln".

Ich persönlich habe übrigens nicht allzugute Erfahrungen mit Ferchau gemacht. Die Homepage klingt vielversprechend, aber von 7 angeschriebenen Niederlassungen hat damals (wg. Praxissemester) nur eine einzige überhaupt geantwortet.


----------

